# Wearing out a pair of RD Tires?



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever worn out a pair of 28" Robert Dean tubeless tires? I'm working on it!


----------



## bike (Nov 25, 2014)

*can speak to rd*

but harper were good for about 100 miles.


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a pair of white RD tires on my 1900 Iver Johnson. I've put hundreds of miles on them including a century ride this summer at the wheelmen meet. The ride was mostly paved but some of it was on an unpaved surface. I was concerned how they would wear, especially because they are white tires. They have held up great. I washed off the tires after the century ride and they look and perform fine. I actually like the look of the tires more, after having some mileage on them. Now they match my bike better which isn't restored.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 25, 2014)

PhilipJ said:


> I have a pair of white RD tires on my 1900 Iver Johnson. I've put hundreds of miles on them including a century ride this summer at the wheelmen meet. The ride was mostly paved but some of it was on an unpaved surface. I was concerned how they would wear, especially because they are white tires. They have held up great. I washed off the tires after the century ride and they look and perform fine. I actually like the look of the tires more, after having some mileage on them. Now they match my bike better which isn't restored.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil




Any pics to see?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2014)

most of the way through the Century this summer. The photo is slightly over exposed. The tires are white, but not THAT white.




2014 Wheelmen National Meet. Waukesha Wisconsin by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm responding on my iPhone. I hate trying to post pics using my phone. When I get back to my computer I will post some pics. I rode my IJ some before the century ride. I think this reduced how white they looked. 



One thing I don't like about my white tires (I think I mentioned this before on the Cabe) is how much the adhesive shows up on the side walls if you put even the slightest too much glue on the rims and tires. It's really a pain to get it off. That being said it's not a fault of RD or his tires. I recommend if you get the white tires us the 3M adhesive strips not the glue.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 26, 2014)

Here are three pics of my RD tires. The first is a pic the day I received the tires in the mail (just like Xmas ), the next pic was taken the first day I rode the bike with the tires mounted, and the last pic is the most recent one. It's difficult to compare due to pics being taken in different settings (different lighting and all that photo stuff) but hopefully you can see how the tires are more off white compared to when they were new. 














Cheers,
Phil


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 26, 2014)

PhilipJ said:


> Here are three pics of my RD tires. The first is a pic the day I received the tires in the mail (just like Xmas ), the next pic was taken the first day I rode the bike with the tires mounted, and the last pic is the most recent one. It's difficult to compare due to pics being taken in different settings (different lighting and all that photo stuff) but hopefully you can see how the tires are more off white compared to when they were new.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181834
> ...




BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!  I'm definitely getting a set of white one ( maybe 2 )

Thanks for the pics..


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 26, 2014)

*1.5" White Treaded?*

Beautiful examples! I have been using pair of 28 x 1.5" black treaded for daily commuting on a TOC rider and have absolutely no complaints so far. 

Does anyone know offhand if RD produces a 1.5" Treaded in white? I have only seen the 1.75" tread-less in white.


----------



## Robert Dean (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes ,red , white and black.  28 x 1 1/2 only size with tread,,28 x 1 3/4,, 20 x 2,,28 x 2 1/2 car and 30 x 2 1/2 car


----------



## serg (Dec 1, 2014)

Where can I buy these tires?


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 1, 2014)

The below link has Robert's contact information and some more info about his tires.

Cheers,
Phil

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...gle-Tube-28-quot-Tires!&highlight=Robert+Dean


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 1, 2014)

A number of factors go into tire wear rates. Remember that out of square forks, drops, and rear triangles can twist or lean a wheel and pull it out of square with the frame/bike. When this happens, you can sometimes get accelerated wear on tires. A lean often will simply move the point of wear on the tire, but a twisting out of square situation can accelerate wear because the tire is actually not  straight in contacting the ground.


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 1, 2014)

Just as in aviation, always do a "preflight" of your bike.

Take care of your bike and it will take care of you.:o

Cheers,
Phil


----------

